# U.S. Stimulus Dollars Begin Charging Battery Businesses



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

$2.4B is funding some 48 advanced battery and electric drive projects 

More...


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

> The government has estimated that a battery with a 100-mile range costs about $33,000


 Never seems to be any mention in these articles that some diyers are driving that range now with cells that cost less than half that much.


----------

